# Ceramic Tile Bumps



## Unit 138 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi, we installed a ceramic tile this week in a commercial building, and almost right away (next 2 days) we are seeing bumps come up through the ceramic tile. some look like cigar butts and some like marbles. We layed backerboard down first and used level quick to even the floor. Thinset and installed. Any help??? We had half tile and half subfloor before laying the backerboard.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

If you have bumps in the tile that weren't there before installing it, you do not have ceramic tile. Tile does not dent, it would break.

Sorry, I am just not understanding this very well.

And what does *"We had half tile and half subfloor before laying the backerboard."* mean? Was part of the old floor ceramic? how did you fasten the CBU?

Jaz


----------



## Houston's (Nov 30, 2006)

Unit 138 said:


> Hi, we installed a ceramic tile this week in a commercial building, and almost right away (next 2 days) we are seeing bumps come up through the ceramic tile. some look like cigar butts and some like marbles. We layed backerboard down first and used level quick to even the floor. Thinset and installed. Any help??? We had half tile and half subfloor before laying the backerboard.


 
Im lost!
Do you have some picks. are you puting down VCT?


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only who was lost earlier when I read this. I was at a loss for words.:blink:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

What your experiencing is ceramic compression it is rare but usually happen in commercial environments.

You need to wet the effect tile down and cover with vynil drop cloths and tape any seams for a few days, this will allow the ceramic tile to contract and the humps should vanish in a few days


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> What your experiencing is ceramic compression it is rare but usually happen in commercial environments.
> 
> You need to wet the effect tile down and cover with vynil drop cloths and tape any seams for a few days, this will allow the ceramic tile to contract and the humps should vanish in a few days


 
Beat me too it...I usually use soda and not water. Ginger Ale seems to work the best becuase it has the perfect ratio of fizz to liquid.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't forget just a tad of lime juice - helps with cleaning up the grout


FYI --- VCT - does not stand for Vinyl Ceramic Tile 


Did you happen to make your own tiles & forget to throw them in a kiln?


----------



## Houston's (Nov 30, 2006)

SLSTech said:


> Don't forget just a tad of lime juice - helps with cleaning up the grout
> 
> 
> FYI --- VCT - does not stand for Vinyl Ceramic Tile
> ...


 
vct=vinyl composition tile.

why does this happen?


----------

